# Nissan Close to Ending Range Anxiety: Exec



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> *For drivers of electric vehicles, running out of juice on the road is a serious concern that has come to be known as range anxiety. *
> 
> The current all-electric Nissan Leaf has an EPA-rated 84 miles of range, though one Nissan executive is promising that this is set to grow considerably in the near future, doing away with range anxiety. 'We don’t need that much to get out from the basic range anxiety,' Chief Planning Officer Philippe Klein told _Automotive News _at the Detroit auto show. 'We’re going to be there relatively quickly.'


Read more about the Nissan Close to Ending Range Anxiety: Exec at AutoGuide.com.


----------

